# service engine light error code p0745



## Davin (Feb 1, 2007)

i have a 2004 nissan maxima about a month ago the service engine soon light came on it wasn't the gas cap so i had it checked out the code that came up is p0745. the mechanic that checked on it said it has somethin to do with the pressure control solenoid a. my car just hit 100k miles and i was just wondering is this a major problem with the transmission or minor and basically what is the around about price i should expect to pay at a transmission shop cause ive never had transmission problems with a car before thank you


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Did you check the transmission fluid? Color? If there were particles in it?
Hard to say, but it could become a major problem. Check the trans fluid first.
That should give you an idea. It should be redish, not brownish, and definitely not
have any sort of particles or shavings. Should not smell burnt. If it is brownish/black,
have the trans fluid flushed. Make sure that the correct fluid is used. Most likely Matic-K. It should be indicated on the dipstick. If it is Matic-K, do not use Dexron/Mercon. Use only Nissan Matic-K.


----------

